# free bearded dragon



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE

:welcome:hi due to unforseen sercomstances :bashthe new owners geting devorsed):whip: the bearded dragon snoop dog has been returned to me:banghead: so i am offrering him up as free to a good home a.s.a.p i do not take in bearded dragons any more but didont want him to end up just dumped on someone who dusent know what they are doing so he is free to a good home pm me


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE

bump anyone


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE

bump bump


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE

bump bump bump


----------



## rosie&jim

pm sent


----------



## reptilelover96

hi what sex and can you deliver?,
thanks i am very intrested,
sophie


----------



## beardielover101

hi do u still have the beardie ??


----------

